# Spulenfiepen (Coil Whine)



## usk18 (2. Januar 2018)

Liebe PCGH-Community 

Nach den Festtagen habe ich meinen Desktop-PC aufgewertet. Bei einem Schweizer Versandhaus gab es den ROG PG278QR und eine Asus GeForce 1080 Ti Strix O11G-Gaming zum "Aktionspreis". Ich habe nicht viel Ahnung von Hardware, deshalb habe ich mich vorgängig über die beiden Produkte im Internet  informiert. Mein erklärtes Ziel war es, aktuelle Titel auf Hoch/Ultra spielen zu können. Mit Hilfe der Beiträge in diesem Forum und einigen Youtube-Videos gelang es mir, die alte Grafikkarte (GeForce 980) auszubauen und die wesentlich grössere 1080 Ti einzubauen. Ich habe einige Zeit gebraucht, um den Monitor und die Grafikkarte nach meinen Wünschen zu konfigurieren (GeForce Experience und NVIDIA Systemsteuerung). Es hat aber alles wunderbar geklappt. Der grosse Frust kam nach dem Download und dem ersten Start von Battlefield 1. Bereits beim Intro hatte ich heftige FPS-Einbrüche (von 165/144 auf 1-10 FPS, ca. alle 20-30 Sekunden). Ausserdem klang mein Computer unter Volllast wie ein sterbendes Tier. Ich ging zu diesem Zeitpunkt stark davon aus, dass ich mir den Fehlkauf des Jahrhunderts geleistet hatte und die übrigen Komponenten (Z97, i74970k und 16 Gb Arbeitsspeicher) nicht mit der Grafikkarte mithalten konnten. Nachdem ich wiederum in diesem Forum gelandet bin, habe ich mich für eine Wiederherstellung von Windows 10 entschieden. Im Anschluss konnte ich BF1 und SWBF2 ohne FPS-Einbrüche spielen. Angenehm war dieses Spielerlebnis jedoch nicht, da mein Trommelfell nach wie vor mit einem äusserst unangenehmen Fiepen malträtiert wurde. Im Internet las ich dann zum ersten Mal vom sogenannten Spulenfiepen (Coil Whine).  Meine Recherchen ergaben, dass es sich dabei um ein bekanntes Phänomen der 1080er Modelle handelt. Allerdings las ich auch in diversen Foren, dass das Spulenfiepen durch das Netzteil verursacht werden kann. Ein Blick in meinen Computer offenbarte mir, dass Asus in meinem ROG ein AcBelR88 (700W) Netzteil verbaut hat. Dabei handelt es sich wohl um ein Produkt aus Asien, über das ich nicht viel in Erfahrung bringen konnte. Mein arg strapazierter Geldbeutel liess gerade noch die Investition in ein BeQuiet! Dark Power Pro 11 (650W) zu. Mein letztes Ass im Ärmel brachte den gewünschten Erfolg. Mein PC funktioniert einwandfrei und ich kann alle Spiele auf ULTRA (WQHD) und mit stabilen FPS spielen. Ich habe diesen Beitrag verfasst, um den Experten und Laien unter euch meine Erfahrung weiterzugeben. Leider verstehe ich von Technik zu wenig, um hier weiter ins Detail zu gehen. Ich bin einfach nur froh, dass ich nicht auf die Kulanz des Versandhauses angewiesen war. Wie unterschiedlichen Beiträgen zu entnehmen war, ist das Spulenfiepen nicht immer ein ausreichender Grund für die Rückgabe eines Produktes.

Liebe Grüsse


----------



## Dragon AMD (2. Januar 2018)

Bei starken Grafikkarten braucht man auch ein potentes Netzteil.

Sonst passiert sowas wie in deinem Fall.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk


----------

